# Deep Tracks - Cat Stevens - "Tea for the Tillerman" - Choose your favourites...



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

*Deep Tracks - Cat Stevens - "Tea for the Tillerman" - Choose your favourites...*

View attachment 105594


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the album in question.

The number of selections that you will be allowed to choose will vary from album to album but a higher number than that found in usual polls of this nature will be allowed so that album tracks (which form the foundation of "classic albums") will not be overshadowed by hit singles.

Please choose up to *six* selections for this particular poll.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Cat Stevens - "_Tea for the Tillerman_" -

"_Tea for the Tillerman_" is the fourth studio album by the singer-songwriter Cat Stevens and was released in 1970.

On 18 November 2003, Rolling Stone included this album in its 500 Greatest Albums of All Time list at number 206.

In 2006, the album was included in the book "1001 Albums You Must Hear Before You Die".

In 2007, the album was included in the list of "The Definitive 200 Albums of All Time", released by The National Association of Recording Merchandisers and the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

"Where Do the Children Play?" -






"Hard Headed Woman" -






"Wild World" -






"Sad Lisa" -






"Miles From Nowhere" -






"But I Might Die Tonight" -






"Longer Boats" -






"Into White" -






"On the Road to Find Out" -






"Father and Son" -






"Tea for the Tillerman" -


----------

